# Postage?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Johnny,

Can i pay extra for guaranteed next day delivery? as my postie/delivery peeps are a bit hit and miss with the next day delivery.

I wanted to order some Last Touch, Megs medium pro clay, and 3 LC orange 6-1/2" PC pads on friday to use this weekend on the Megane?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry Alex, 

Been a bit hectic here this week... If I dont reply quickly enough bud, drop me a line john @ cleanandshiny.co.uk obviously without the spaces!

We dont have any of the 6" pads and we are also waiting for Meguiars to deliver our back orders and outstanding orders. They have told me that it should be on Friday. 

Sorry bud, if I had the stuff it would be over to you!! The only other option is for me to drive it to southampton on Saturday if that helps  (theres service)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Johnny:thumb: 

That is service, but not one i'd expect you to do.
After all it is your time off and after last weekend i think you deserve to put your feet up  
And as its looking like rain all weekend i'll just order the bits that are in stock, then wait for the rest.

I thought Megs got over their delivery problems


----------

